
Sitting will kill you, even if you exercise - kjhughes
http://www.cnn.com/2015/01/21/health/sitting-will-kill-you/index.html
======
JSeymourATL
> If you watch TV at night, don't zoom ahead during the commercials with your
> DVR. Instead walk around or at least stand up during the show break.

Self-serving commercial advice from _The Most Trusted Name In News_.

